#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Wereldprimeur in Rotterdam: Martin TW1 Halogeen Moving Head

## admin

Het is niet gebruikelijk dat een importeur het J&H forum gebruikt om aankondigingen te doen van nieuwe producten, maar in dit geval wilden wij geen enkele professional het nieuws onthouden: Fairlight (importeur van oa. Martin) presenteert op de vakbeurs theatertechniek volgende week, de *WERELD-PRIMEUR van de nieuwe Martin TW1*, de langverwachtte en door de concurrentie gevreesde halogeen-moving head van Martin. 


In Rotterdam staat het eerste echt werkende model. De TW1 is stil, snel, heeft CMY colormixing en is daarmee een perfecte oplossing voor theaters, tv studio's, quiz shows, discussieforums, newsrooms etc. Tevens laat de TW1 zich intern OF extern dimmen (kan dus meelopen op de dimmers in een theater bijvoorbeeld).

Specificaties:
Washlight
Full CMY colormixing
16 bit bewegingen
Snelle shutter/strobe
Variabele zoom 22°-49°
Met optionele lens 98°-110°
Pan: 540°
Tilt : 257°
Lamp: 1200W 300 uur
Totaal gewicht van de spot slechts 25kg! 

Zien? Bezoek dan standnummer 301 in AHOY! in Rotterdam van 16 t/m 18 januari 2006.

Met dank aan J&H voor het gebruik van haar forum.

----------


## kokkie

En wat is hier zo bijzonder aan als je hem vergelijkt met een VL500?????

Oh, of een Studio Command?

En ja, die hebben zich ook nog niet bewezen en zijn ook nog nieuw, maar de VL5 wel en dit wordt niet het spotje dat de VL5 gaat verslaan!!!!

Is dat apparaat überhaupt wel zo bijzonder, zodat we er op het forum reclame voor moeten maken?

----------


## Walter Jaegermann

De mededeling op het forum is bedoeld om de professionals die deze fora lezen op de hoogte te brengen van de introductie van de TW1. Het gebeurd niet heel vaak dat we in Nederland een dergelijke productintroductie kunnen laten zien op een beurs. Vaak worden deze introducties bewaart voor beurzen als PLASA, Pro Light & Sound of de LDI.

Of de TW1 de VL5 gaat verslaan is niet aan mij of (met alle respect) aan jou, maar aan de markt. Daarom hebben wij aan de eigenaar van dit forum gevraagd of we netjes, met open vizier, hier de aankondiging mochten doen, zodat zoveel mogelijk potentieel geïntresseerden op de hoogte worden gebracht van de introductie.

Laat zij dan maar uitmaken welke spot de beste is.

Met vriendelijke groet en graag tot ziens in Rotterdam!

----------


## kokkie

Beste Walter,

Nee, gelukkig is het niet alleen aan mij om te beslissen welk spotje het beste is en uit zakelijk oogpunt is het voor Fairlight, als dealer, ook niet gewenst om te zeggen dat de spotjes even goed zijn. Dat begrijpt iedereen. Maar aangezien we op dit forum zijn voor leuke discussies vind ik een aankondiging op onderstaande manier niet kunnen.

_De langverwachtte en door de concurrentie gevreesde halogeen-moving head van Martin._ 

en


_Daarmee een perfecte oplossing voor theaters, tv studio's, quiz shows, discussieforums, newsrooms etc._ 

Zoals je zelf al zegt, laat de professionals maar uitmaken welke spot de beste is. En dus lijkt mij een bekendmaking op dit forum prima, maar de door mij hier cursief geplaatste opmerkingen horen denk ik hier niet thuis, maar op de website van Fairlight (waar het ook staat, www.fairlight.nl).

De specificaties van de TW1, maken op dit moment de twee cursief genoemde opmerkingen niet waar, demostratie en vergelijk zal dit moeten uitwijzen en tot die tijd discussiëer ik liever over de technische kanten van het spotje en vergelijkingen met andere spots, waar dit forum voor is, dan dat ik alleen maar marketing gezwets moet lezen in een topic.

Pascal Vergeer.

----------


## axs

> Beste Walter,
> 
> Nee, gelukkig is het niet alleen aan mij om te beslissen welk spotje het beste is en uit zakelijk oogpunt is het voor Fairlight, als dealer, ook niet gewenst om te zeggen dat de spotjes even goed zijn. Dat begrijpt iedereen. Maar aangezien we op dit forum zijn voor leuke discussies vind ik een aankondiging op onderstaande manier niet kunnen.
> 
> _De langverwachtte en door de concurrentie gevreesde halogeen-moving head van Martin._ 
> 
> en
> 
> 
> ...



Ik denk dat Kokkie goed verwoord wat ook beetje mijn standpunt is. Aankondigingen zijn altijd leuk, maar de info die gegeven wordt is idd puur uit marketings-oogpunt verwoord. Geen echte objectieve info, maar pure veronderstellingen.
We zullen idd zien wat de toekomst brengt voor de TW1, maar als ik eerlijk moet zijn... Martin holt weer maar eens na op de huidige markt.
Eerst met de maxxyz (grandma, hog waren al eerder op de markt) en nu met de TW1 (studiocommand, VL500). Allemaal desk/fixtures in hetzelfde marktsegment.


Grtz

----------


## BlueConfig

Mag ik vragen wrm de TW1 vergelijke wordt met de VL500 en de Colorcommand? Omwille van het lenzensysteem, Dichroic (alhoewel de spec op CMY duiden (betwijfel ik dus)), andere?

----------


## AJB

Het is Martin's eerste "tungsten" (duits voor wolfraam), moving light. Duidelijk te herkennen aan "warm" licht... Hiermee uiteraard ook te dimmen via een standaard theaterdimmer; maar hier was VariLite echt al zoveel eerder mee...

Het lijkt mij een concurrent voor de VL5, alhoewel ik betwijfel of Martin ooit de ClayPaky/VL optiek kan benaderen. Maar goed; geef het een kans...Mijn ervaring tot nu toe met Martin = eerste releasen, daarna product afmaken (het Bill Gates principe). Hopelijk heeft men in het verleden haar les geleerd, en krijgen we eindelijk een (direct) werkend product. In het prijssegment zal de Martin spot ongetwijfeld concurrerend zijn, maar het blijft een Volkswagen... Voor Maserati zijn andere budgetten en kwaliteiten gemoeid.

Ik ben zeer nieuwsgierig naar de nieuwe lamp, en denk zeker dat het een mooi product kan zijn; laten we allemaal gewoon gaan kijken. Ben niet bepaald gecharmeerd van dit soort "geweldig spannende" nieuwtjes op een onafhankelijk forum... Laten we dat in de toekomst vooral niet meer doen !


Grtz Arvid Buit (AJB)

----------


## BlueConfig

Ok thx,

niet echt nieuws onder de zon dus!

ff afwachten, zullen zien wat die zon brengt he !!

----------


## R. den Ridder

Als we het nu eens helemaal omdraaien... Waarom staat zo'n gigantische primeur hier in ons koude kikkerlandje en niet in londen noch miami? 

Ik vind het lovenswaardig dat martin met de TW1 spot de theatermarkt probeert open te breken (bedoel; hier in nederland worden de Cyberlights die ook Les Miserables al voorzagen van licht nog steeds voor de volle marktprijs verhuurd), maar laten we er niet te zwaar aan tillen...de laatste echte vernieuwingen in het bewegend theatersegment was toch wel de PAL1200 ..(juist ja, ook uit denemarken) en de stage zoom profile...de laatste vanwege de techniek van de PAL in een betrouwbare oplossing.

Helaas kan ik er niet bij zijn in den Haag. maar als we puur economisch kijken zal ik waarschijnlijk liever voor de TW1 gaan als voor de VL500.. en dan komen we weer terug bij het daadwerkelijke belang van de presentatie..was ook de 812/218 niet de serie scans die de markt openbrak?

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> Mijn ervaring tot nu toe met Martin = eerste releasen, daarna product afmaken (het Bill Gates principe). Hopelijk heeft men in het verleden haar les geleerd, en krijgen we eindelijk een (direct) werkend product.



De Mac700 is ook zonder problemen door haar release gekomen en wordt reeds goed verkocht en ingezet op serieuze producties.





> In het prijssegment zal de Martin spot ongetwijfeld concurrerend zijn.



Dat is voor mij ook nog een vraagteken omdat de prijs nog niet bekend is.





> Ik ben zeer nieuwsgierig naar de nieuwe lamp, en denk zeker dat het een mooi product kan zijn; laten we allemaal gewoon gaan kijken.



Daar kan ik me volledig bij aansluiten. Verder laat ik me nog niet uit over de specificaties van de TW-1 omdat ik hem ook a.s. maandag pas voor het eerst zie.
Ik hoop dat de personalityfile werkt,  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## axs

Geplaatst in een ander topic in de lounge 'theatervakbeurs 2006'





> Was wel enigzins verbaasd over de ophef van Martin over de TW1, in de stand stond nog steeds een prototype??!!



Hadden we hier niet zoiets kunnen verwachten?
Helaas zoals het wel meer gebeurd wordt er een product met groot trommelgeroffel aangekondigd, maar uiteindelijk...
Spijtige zet van Martin en ze hollen helaas weer achter de rest aan.

I rest my case

----------


## kokkie

Toen ik onderstaande las, lag het al op het puntje van mijn tong, maar ik kan het blijkbaar gewoon zeggen ...





> Ik hoop dat de personalityfile werkt.



De geweldige support van Martin!!!

Als je als dealer al geen support krijgt, wat moet je dan als eindgebruiker verwachten ...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Nou goed, dat een product niet op tijd klaar is voor een demonstratie op welke beurs dan ook kan gewoon gebeuren. Als dat vaker voorkomt betekent dat gewoon dat er ergens een afdeling haar werk niet goed doet... time for some change! Zelfde geldt voor ondersteunende zaken. Maar wat ik dan wel raar vind, is de reclame die gemaakt wordt, waarin een aan zekerheid grenzende toon gebruikt wordt. Dat is bijna 'valsheid in geschrifte'.

En kom aub niet aan met "jullie zijn van harte uitgenodigd voor een exclusieve demo", dat is wel zo'n slap gedoe.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Heey ,

Demodagen zijn voorbij. 
Ben er zelf helaas niet bij geweest :Frown:  

Maar waneer is de TW1 te koop in de J&H Webshop?

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> En kom aub niet aan met "jullie zijn van harte uitgenodigd voor een exclusieve demo", dat is wel zo'n slap gedoe.



Grote flauwe kul!!! Niemand heeft die opmerking geplaatst.
In dit geval was de TW-1 perfect, ondanks dat het een prototype was. Het was een testfield exemplaar dat alle dagen zonder problemen heeft gedraaid!
Zelfs na het sluiten van de beurs, hebben we vele testen gedaan om eventuele hardware problemen naar boven te halen.

Natuurlijk zullen er wat kleine aanpassingen plaatsvinden voordat deze spot medio mei op de plank ligt in Bemmel. Daarvoor wordt er nu ook vollop in het openbaar getest.

De personality file werkte overigens perfect.
De support van Martin was accoord, er waren de gehele beurs 2 personen van Martin aanwezig om jullie reacties aan te horen. 

Jammer dat sommige personen op dit forum niet de moeite namen om naar mij, of mijn collega's toe te komen op de beurs en hun opmerkingen/reacties te plaatsen maar acheraf wel op dit forum hun commentaar te geven.

----------


## masterblaster

> Jammer dat sommige personen op dit forum niet de moeite namen om naar mij, of mijn collega's toe te komen op de beurs en hun opmerkingen/reacties te plaatsen maar acheraf wel op dit forum hun commentaar te geven.



Jullie waren anders niet echt verelkomend stonden continu alleen maar met elkaar te discussiëren en mensen die bij de tw-1 stonden konden wachten totdat ze een ons wogen.
Vooral mensen die nog de leeftijd hadden van een scholier (ik dus) hadden weinig kans op info.
Maar verder vond ik het een leuk lamp, nu nog even de prijs afwachten en dan kunnen we wel is gaan beginnen of het echt een grote concurrerende lamp gaat worden, de tijd zal het uitwijzen.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> Grote flauwe kul!!! Niemand heeft die opmerking geplaatst.
> In dit geval was de TW-1 perfect, ondanks dat het een prototype was. Het was een testfield exemplaar dat alle dagen zonder problemen heeft gedraaid!
> Zelfs na het sluiten van de beurs, hebben we vele testen gedaan om eventuele hardware problemen naar boven te halen.
> 
> Natuurlijk zullen er wat kleine aanpassingen plaatsvinden voordat deze spot medio mei op de plank ligt in Bemmel. Daarvoor wordt er nu ook vollop in het openbaar getest.
> 
> De personality file werkte overigens perfect.
> De support van Martin was accoord, er waren de gehele beurs 2 personen van Martin aanwezig om jullie reacties aan te horen. 
> 
> Jammer dat sommige personen op dit forum niet de moeite namen om naar mij, of mijn collega's toe te komen op de beurs en hun opmerkingen/reacties te plaatsen maar acheraf wel op dit forum hun commentaar te geven.



Niemand heeft 'm geplaatst nee, maar dat is wel een standaard dooddoener voor dat soort situaties. 

Ik heb geen interesse in het ding dus heb er verder ook niks over gevraagd nee. Heb overigens nog wel wat info ingewonnen over die schermpjes van Fairlight en de wash250. Daarbij heb ik alleen de vaste Fairlight medewerkers gezien die ik ook al tijdens de opendag had ontmoet, er is me niemand van Martin opgevallen verder. 

Verder no offence, het is alleen wel een beetje standaard procedure bij Martin om te schreeuwen over zaken die nog niet af zijn. De opmerking "om eventuele *hardware* problemen naar boven te halen" impliceert voldoende.

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> Verder no offence, het is alleen wel een beetje standaard procedure bij Martin om te schreeuwen over zaken die nog niet af zijn. De opmerking "om eventuele *hardware* problemen naar boven te halen" impliceert voldoende.



Als er een aantal gloednieuwe producten worden toegepast in een nieuwe spot, is het toch niet vreemd om eens goed te testen.
Die gelegenheid kregen we.
Ik ken Martin ook langer dan vandaag, maar wat ze de laatste maanden laten zien blijkt dat ze veel hebben geleerd van de laatste jaren.
En wees gerust, er zijn geen problemen naar boven gekomen.

Nogmaals, jammer dat sommige personen alles negatief beoordelen.

----------


## ralph hogenhout

En hebben jullie hem nou gezien het spotje??

Wel erg veel commentaar op een spotje wat nog niemand gezien heeft....

Toch 1 van de grootste merken op bewegend licht gebied...

Spotje wordt goedkoper in de markt gezet en dus een grote concurrent voor de andere "High end"merken die 2 keer zoveel kosten en in veel gevallen alleen maar, standaard met technicus verhuurd kunnen worden..
I.v.m. de vele reparaties op lokatie!!

Als tweede over de Maxyzz.
Het probleem van de maxyzz is en zal altijd blijven dat er gewoon een te grote schare fans is van de Hog's.

De tafel is absoluut niet slecht, maar ja als je dan toch zoveel geld uit gaat geven dan kies je toch sneller voor de geijkte merken...

Neem als voorbeeld die nieuwe Vista van Jands.. Ook een prima tafel, maar denk je dat mensen nu echt gaan overstappen op deze tafel als ze al jaren met iets anders werken..?

Ik heb al het plezier mogen hebben om met verschillende merken te werken en kom bij elk merk toch steeds merktypische problemen tegen..

Spotje / Kostprijs/ Mogelijkheden en vooral de TOEPASSING is belangrijk.

Met 300 par 20's kan je ook iets leuks maken. Als je maar weet waar je mee bezig bent en ook de beperkingen kent.

Mooi spotje en ik ga zeker kijken of ik er ergens budget voor kan lospeuteren bij de klant om ze in ieder geval een keertje uit te proberen!!!!

----------


## axs

Zoals je zelf al aanhaalt...
Waarom zouden mensen overstappen?

Wel...Martin heeft de laatste jaren serieus achter de feiten aangelopen en is hierdoor heel wat credits kwijtgespeeld bij grote productiefirma's, idem wat service betreft.

Maxxyz hoort niet in dit rijtje 'service' thuis, aangezien het ontwikkeld is door een andere firma (R&D Int)
Echter is de maxxyz te laat op de markt gebracht en uiteindelijk ook te vroeg... (dat is een doordenkertje van formaat...)

En wat betreft je opmerking over het verhuren van spotjes incl tech...
Toch je maar iets beter laten informeren denk ik zo. 

Trouwens, ik heb op jobs nog steeds minder probs met VL, HES dan met een eerder aangehaald merk.
Ik kan je uit ervaring vertellen dat de service voor VL, HES, ... op een veel hoger en profesionneler niveau ligt.
Je zal me ook niet horen beweren dat er geen probs zijn met die fixtures, maar de MTBF (mean time between failure)is veel lager bij Martin dan andere fixtures uit hetzelfde segment. 


Dus kortom, de TW1 komt te laat op de markt, de grote productiefirma's stappen reeds geruime tijd over op VL - HES en men weet wel waarom...

En wat desks betreft kunnen op dit moment enkel de HOG, GMA,Virtuoso en hier en daar een verdwaalde AVAB meespelen in de hogere regionen. 
Maxxyz en Vista tref je (voorlopig) vooral aan op enkele producties met endorsment overeenkomsten met deze fabrikanten.
De operators en productie kiest namelijk voor de gevestigde waarden.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> Nogmaals, jammer dat sommige personen alles negatief beoordelen.



Nou daar hoef je mij niet bij te betrekken. Ik ben zo'n beetje elke week op stap met Martin spotjes en dat bevalt tot nu toe prima. Ook dat nieuwe 250Washje is zeer imponerend te noemen, daarbij valt de concurrentie echt in het niet. Je hoort me dus echt niet zeggen dat Martin per definitie slecht is! Alleen marketing technisch is het allemaal niet zo handig af en toe, de relatie tussen techniek en portemonnee is blijkbaar niet helemaal top, zoals je dus blijkbaar zelf ook al opgemerkt hebt. 

Qua service trekken ze overigens ook de goeie kant op, de opbouw van de 700 al eens gezien AXS? Beste verbeteringen daar! Alles modulair, eruit trekken, servicen en weer terugsteken, niks mis mee! Nu gaat dat qua prijsklasse ook richting VL, dus dan mag dat ook wel natuurlijk.

Ze moeten alleen wel opboksen tegen de reeds gerennomeerde merken, en da's altijd lastig natuurlijk. Maar met het huidige assortiment en de klussen waarop dat gebruikt wordt, zijn ze toch al een heel aardig eindje lijkt me. 

Zo, genoeg over gediscussieerd!

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Nu de beurs inmiddels achter de rus is, ben ik dan wel benieuwd naar de uiteindelijke meningen van diegenen die daadwerkelijk ook geweest zijn. 

Ik zelf heb de spot ook eens bekeken. Wel geinige spot. Uiterlijik heeft que looks iets van de VL's meegekregen. Bewust???

Toch vond ik het raar dat men zei dat de lamp voor theaterdoeleinden gemikt gaat worden, mede omdat ie zo stil is en geen fans voor de lamp heeft. Waarom dan 2 fans in de Yoke arm zelf? Als de lampen in de zaalbrug hangen heb je dus per yoke 2 fans die de lucht naar beneden blazen (en dus het evt geluid ook mee jagen)

Qua kleurmenging zie ik wel een verbetering. Ik had persoonlijk gehoopt dat de output kleuren iets meer "krisp" zouden zijn. 

Maar goed, ik ben er dus geweest, heb mijn mening gegeven on site en er is netjes over gediscussieerd. Ik neem aan dat de mannen van Martin alle commentaren meenemen en er een nette bruikbare en betaalbare spot op de planken komt. Laten we hopen voor hen dat deze op tijd komen voordat de concurrenten een charme actie gaan uitvoeren op de potentiele kopers.

----------


## De Witte

> Het is Martin's eerste "tungsten" (duits voor wolfraam), moving light. Duidelijk te herkennen aan "warm" licht... Hiermee uiteraard ook te dimmen via een standaard theaterdimmer; maar hier was VariLite echt al zoveel eerder mee...
> 
> Het lijkt mij een concurrent voor de VL5, alhoewel ik betwijfel of Martin ooit de ClayPaky/VL optiek kan benaderen. Maar goed; geef het een kans...Mijn ervaring tot nu toe met Martin = eerste releasen, daarna product afmaken (het Bill Gates principe). Hopelijk heeft men in het verleden haar les geleerd, en krijgen we eindelijk een (direct) werkend product. In het prijssegment zal de Martin spot ongetwijfeld concurrerend zijn, maar het blijft een Volkswagen... Voor Maserati zijn andere budgetten en kwaliteiten gemoeid.
> 
> Ik ben zeer nieuwsgierig naar de nieuwe lamp, en denk zeker dat het een mooi product kan zijn; laten we allemaal gewoon gaan kijken. Ben niet bepaald gecharmeerd van dit soort "geweldig spannende" nieuwtjes op een onafhankelijk forum... Laten we dat in de toekomst vooral niet meer doen !
> 
> 
> Grtz Arvid Buit (AJB)



De optiek van vari-lite is inderdaad éen van hun sterkste punten. Maar dat heeft met dit verhaal niet echt veel te maken toch? Optiek in een VL5....? De VL5 heeft toch echt alleen maar een (verwisselbare) 'beamspreading' lens.

----------


## RRik

> De optiek van vari-lite is inderdaad éen van hun sterkste punten. Maar dat heeft met dit verhaal niet echt veel te maken toch? Optiek in een VL5....? De VL5 heeft toch echt alleen maar een (verwisselbare) 'beamspreading' lens.




Vergeet niet dat de voorste lamellen in een VL5 een diffuser functie hebben. Zo kan je de VL5 frosten/uitzoomen. Daar bovenop kun je nog clear, stipple, 8row, 10row, enz.. er voor steken.


grt'n

Rik

----------


## Baszza91

Ik kwam weer is op de Martin site (om even de w8l te zoeken naar aanleiding van een topic). Kom ik op de homepage de Martin Mac TW1 tegen. 
Dus voor de mensen die deze head nog niet in het echt heeft kunnen bewonderen kan hem hier vinden. 
Ik vind het een aparte vormgeving hebben. Wel echt de Martin Mac style. Maar niet zoals de bij de Mac 500 / 600. Maar dat maakt wel weer kenbaar dat het de TW1 is. 

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Toch hebben ze weer een fantastische head gemaakt. De achterkant ziet er een beetje uit al de hoed van een chinees, dat belooft niet veel goeds :Big Grin:  

Maar de lamp die dr ingaat is goedkoper dan een metaalgaslamp, dus dat s een voordeel. 

Weet iemand ook waar die te verkrijgen is??? :Big Grin:

----------


## Bastisito

> Ik kwam weer is op de Martin site (om even de w8l te zoeken naar aanleiding van een topic).



Dan zat je toch echt op de verkeerde site :Big Grin:

----------


## Baszza91

> Dan zat je toch echt op de verkeerde site



Dat weet :Big Grin: . Ik ben daar al vrij snel achter gekomen.

Inderdaar halogeen is goedkoper dan gas. Maar hoe duur is ene 1200 halogeen lamp? Ik denk dat je ongerveer even duur uit bent kwa prijs vs uren. Laat me jullie mening hierover maar weten.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## axs

Degenen die hier roepen over de kostprijs van een lamp, zouden beter eens nagaan waar en waarom men een tungsten lampen toepast... dan opnieuw hier mee komen praten...

----------


## voederbietel

het is een rommeltje van allerlei onderdelen, zoals de armen van de 2000, het onderstel van een 700 of 550 (als ik me niet vergis!) en zo zijn er nog meer onderdelen van andere mac's bijeen gepakt 
maar hij mag er zeker wezen, hij staat op de td van Rentall en heb hem al een paar keer goed bekeken (ik zie er wel toekoemst in!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## voederbietel

wat trouwens wel geinig is is dat er een powercon aansluiting (female) zit aan de zijkant waardoor je de lamp kan dimmen op een dimmerpack(moet je aleen wel de schakelaar omzetten waarmee je kiest tussen extern of intern dimmen!)
de kop zelf krijgt gewoon spaning via een vaste 230 shucko

----------


## soundmenn

de tw-1 is idd een mooi mac, werkt makkelijk en kan super kleuren mixen!

zelf heb ik er al enkele getest (samen met wat andere een stuk of 14 meen ik )

volgende week komen er nog 100 binnen!!!!

ideetje; 100 op een rijtje ? :Big Grin: 

maar als wash is het echt een mooie spot en zeker de moeite waard om een keer te bekijken!

----------


## kokkie

> ideetje; 100 op een rijtje ?



In de kist in een ver hoekje van het magazijn.

Sorry hoor, mij ik hou nooit zo van dit soort getallen onder het motto van wij hebben dit en wij hebben dat ...
Ik vind dat niet goed voor het forum, als je maar geld heb kun je alles kopen, maar voor het forum is kennis van belang.

Maar wij krijgen er binnenkort ook een aantal, eens kijken of ik ff tijd heb om ernaar te kijken voor ze weggaan. Het blijft Martin, dus ik blijf sceptisch en vind voorlopig alleen de Mac2000 een mooie lamp die wel het nodige onderhoud vergt. Die extra speakon vind ik wel een grappige feature.
Ik zal eens kijken of ik hem samen met al z'n collega's kan testen.

----------


## William

hang dr een vl5 naast en je weet genoeg

----------


## esound

> de tw-1 is idd een mooi mac, werkt makkelijk en kan super kleuren mixen!
> 
> zelf heb ik er al enkele getest (samen met wat andere een stuk of 14 meen ik )
> 
> volgende week komen er nog 100 binnen!!!!
> 
> ideetje; 100 op een rijtje ?
> 
> maar als wash is het echt een mooie spot en zeker de moeite waard om een keer te bekijken!



Waar werk je dan? Is het niet toevallig bij fairlight? ( dan is het ook niet gek als importeur. ) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik vraag me af wat het nut is om ook een externe dimmer te kunnen gebruiken. Als je al een ingeboude dimmer hebt warom zou je dan nog externe dimmer racks gaan gebruiken?

----------


## tomv

Denk dat dat vooral voor het theater is bedoel. Daar ligt al voeding naar zaal/portaal met dimmers. En dan kunnen ze hun dimmers gewoon achter elkaar zetten, zowel conv als intel. En daarna de pan/tilt/...

Lijkt mij even vanuit theaterstandpunt. Als je R&R gewoon bent zal je echt niet wakker liggen dat het allemaal de dimmers niet achter elkaar staan.

Daarmee kan je ook kiezen welke versie je wilt hebben.

----------


## moderator

@Tomv; Dimmers die achter elkaar staan?
ff voordat ik een lach of huilmoment krijg, je hebt het hier niet toevallig over de volgorde in dmx adressen mag ik hopen? 
Graag een toelichting!

----------


## stekelvarke

Dan nog, mochten de DMX adressen niet op elkaar volgen heb je ook nog de soft patch. je hebt wel gelijk dat er dimkanalen naar het podium gaan, maar als je de externe dimmer gebruikt heeft de head nog steeds voeding nodig aangezien de stappenmotoren, fans, elektronica, ... ook nog voeding nodig hebben.

----------


## stakke

...je betaald tenslotte ook voor de interne dimmer. Het gewicht moet je steeds mee naar boven trekken. En dan andere dimmers gaan gebruiken?????
Of kent martin zijn bedrijfszekerheid en daarmee een mogelijke oplossing voor ingebouwd, moch je problemen hebben :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kokkie

1. Iets met dimmercurves
2. Weinig vaste spanning maar wel dimmerkringen

----------


## tomv

> Dimmers die achter elkaar staan?



In vele theaters zitten ze met min of meer vaste patch voor zaal/portaal. En dan is het gewoon handig om de bestaande dimmer/cablage te gebruiken. En zoals kokkie al aangaf, het instellen van dimmercurves.

Binnen een MH is de lamp toch de grootste slokop kwa stroom. En waarom dan moeten investeren in en bewegend licht, en nieuwe cablage? Je kan al wat voeding beginnen leggen voor een zaalbrug van 12 MH's. Terwijl je al 12 lijnen van je dimmers hebt liggen.

Voor de ene handig en voor de andere niet. Dus daarom beide bruikbaar he.

Duidelijk mod?

----------


## moderator

....dank u! :Smile:

----------


## soundmenn

> Waar werk je dan? Is het niet toevallig bij fairlight? ( dan is het ook niet gek als importeur. )



nee niet bij fairlight... bij rentall  dus dat gaat via fairlight  :Big Grin: 

haha ja nou even voor esound, nadat frans met een bakje gevonden was tussen tw-1's dacht ik van laat ik ook maar eens een zinnetje plaatsten.

ik herkende je aan de je esound en leeftijd bij profiel

----------


## stefan90kauw

Even een offtopic vraagje..


Is die beurs voor iedereen? of alleen genodigden? Het lijkt me geweldig om eens zoiets te zien. Hoe mijn toekomst eruit gaat zien in het theaterwereldje.

----------


## esound

> nee niet bij fairlight... bij rentall  dus dat gaat via fairlight 
> 
> haha ja nou even voor esound, nadat frans met een bakje gevonden was tussen tw-1's dacht ik van laat ik ook maar eens een zinnetje plaatsten.
> 
> ik herkende je aan de je esound en leeftijd bij profiel



UItpakken en in kist stoppen bedoel je spelen doen we niet bij rentall alleen werken.  :Wink: 





> Even een offtopic vraagje..
> 
> 
> Is die beurs voor iedereen? of alleen genodigden? Het lijkt me geweldig om eens zoiets te zien. Hoe mijn toekomst eruit gaat zien in het theaterwereldje.



De beurs is voor iedereen toegankelijk zeer leuk om eens te gaan kijken.

----------


## stakke

> 1. Iets met dimmercurves
> 2. Weinig vaste spanning maar wel dimmerkringen



2. Op zo'n mannier wil ik niet werken.
1. Ik heb eens de manual gedownload. (raar ervaring op de martinweb.)
Dimcurves kan je kan je in je controlmenu instellen (da's al een opluchting)

En je moet steeds goed kijken of je een multi-voltage en 80V hebt voor je hem in de spanning steekt....

Waar ik wel happy met zou kunnen zijn is de mechanische dimmer, en dit voor het behoud van de kleurtemperatuur. 

Wie weet of de mechanische dimmer ook als shutter gebruikt word? Wel eens waar een apart DMX-kanaal.
Dit is altijd leuk, je kan dan op je dim kanaal de zelfde snelheid halen als op de shutter. Dit spaart wat progtijd met momenten.

----------


## frankv1234

> 2. Op zo'n mannier wil ik niet werken.
> 1. Ik heb eens de manual gedownload. (raar ervaring op de martinweb.)
> Dimcurves kan je kan je in je controlmenu instellen (da's al een opluchting)
> 
> En je moet steeds goed kijken of je een multi-voltage en 80V hebt voor je hem in de spanning steekt....
> 
> Waar ik wel happy met zou kunnen zijn is de mechanische dimmer, en dit voor het behoud van de kleurtemperatuur. 
> 
> Wie weet of de mechanische dimmer ook als shutter gebruikt word? Wel eens waar een apart DMX-kanaal.
> Dit is altijd leuk, je kan dan op je dim kanaal de zelfde snelheid halen als op de shutter. Dit spaart wat progtijd met momenten.




2. soms heb je niks te willen en moet je je aanpassen aan de situatie.

betreffende de curve. de tw1 heeft inderdaad diverse curves om de ingebouwde dimmer aan te sturen. Indien je deze niet gelijkend genoeg vind aan je normale conventioneel licht dimmers dan kan je gebruik maken van de optie om een externe dimmer aan te sluiten. Uiteraard moet je dan opletten of je een 80v / 115v of 230v lamp in het armatuur hebt zitten, maar dat moet je ook met het aansluiten van je sixbarren dus dat is niet echt wereldschokkend toch ??

fysiek zijn de mechanische dimmer en de shutter hetzelfde component. op je dmx indeling komt dit terug in 2 kanalen. (1 x dim & 1 x strobo). De mechanische dimmer is behoorlijk snel en er kunnen bijzonder leuke effecten mee behaald worden.

Ik heb inmiddels mijn eerste twee shows met tw1's gedraaid en ben erg onder de indruk van de snelheid en de lichtopbrengst van het armatuur. Verder heb ik ook geen noemenswaardige problemen ondervonden met deze Release 1 spots.

----------


## ljmartijnw

Ik vind het een mooi spotje. Mooie kleur menging enzo. Ook op de bovenstaande twee klussen komt het spotje mooi tot z'n recht. Lekker licht en in je eentje in een kist te tillen. Hij is net iets zwaarder als een krypton.

----------


## stakke

Uit intresse, in welke toepassing hebben jullie deze gebruikt? Theater, concert?
Kan je je ervaring geven over de lenzen, zoom function? 
Maakt de koeling weinig lawaai? Maken andere functies lawaai bij movements? (condensator mics in de buurt gehad?)

Thanks voor de info.

----------


## esound

> Uit intresse, in welke toepassing hebben jullie deze gebruikt? Theater, concert?
> Kan je je ervaring geven over de lenzen, zoom function? 
> Maakt de koeling weinig lawaai? Maken andere functies lawaai bij movements? (condensator mics in de buurt gehad?)
> 
> Thanks voor de info.



Toepassing gebruik:

Testen op TD

Koeling:

Heel weinig lawaai

Over het algemeen zeer stil en snel :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mustang1

Heeft iemand gedegen ervaring met deze spotjes? Ik hoor namelijk de wildste verhalen over het uitvallen van deze nieuwe spotjes. Het schijnt dat ze erg warm kunnen worden en dat daardoor vreemde dingen gebeuren, zoals de LAEX error. Ook de software is volgens sommigen een probleem, welke is nu de beste versie?? Wie heeft hier antwoorden op?

----------


## esound

> Heeft iemand gedegen ervaring met deze spotjes? Ik hoor namelijk de wildste verhalen over het uitvallen van deze nieuwe spotjes. Het schijnt dat ze erg warm kunnen worden en dat daardoor vreemde dingen gebeuren, zoals de LAEX error. Ook de software is volgens sommigen een probleem, welke is nu de beste versie?? Wie heeft hier antwoorden op?



De enige errors die wij hebben gehad( van de 14 stuks ). was dat het display uit viel maar dit was een los stekkertje. En een stukke parabool. De spots hebben de allerlaatste software.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

